

"Voice cues for the unfortunate souls that gave us 1-star reviews." - epaga
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stuck-on-earth/id478313722?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

======
epaga
Here's the whole text, as an app developer I definitely can relate:

About .01% of users got stuck on the first screen where it says Enter Your
Name. They apparently got stuck and not understand that you were supposed to
Enter Your Name. We have now added voice cues to help out these unfortunate
souls that gave us 1-star reviews.

